# Has anyone tried Beano?



## Guest (Jun 12, 2000)

I have had problems getting rid of trapped gas and have been very bloated as a result. I notice if I take 3 Beano pills with each gas-forming meal, there is a significant reduction in gas and bloating, although it is not completely relieved. It's too expensive to take all the time, but it does help a little. Has anyone else had any success with Beano or any other similar product?


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi distentedI have tryed Beano.I works most of the time.I use it on/off,and stay away from gassy food,like any green veggy,beans,corn,wheat,oinions garlic....Not much left but i have less bloating.U have to find out when and what gives you bloating.Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2000)

I take one kyo-Dophilus pill with each meal for my bloating. I think it helps but not completely. I've heard so much about beano that I might see which works better. I've also read on the boards that charcoal pills work for some.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2000)

I too use beano. I get terrible gas pains, pressure, & bloating from so many foods, that I have tried numerous things. Like you, Beano has not "cured" my gas problem but has made a significant reduction in the amount of gas. I use it every day because it helps me get through the second half of the work day without any embarassing results. So anything that improves my comfort level is a success.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

I had no luck with Beano. Couldn't tell that I had taken anything at all. I'm glad it works for some people, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2000)

I've tried several things for my gas and bloating. Most barely help at all, like Gas-X. Beano is only intended to help with gas-causing foods, like beans, peas & other veggies...The best thing for gas & bloating is Activated Charcoal. It's sold as either capsules or tablets in most drugstores. You take 2 capsules right after a meal, and it gets rid of most of the gas. It's also natural and totally harmless. And it's relatively cheap too, you get 100 capsules for around $6, and that lasts for a while.That's the best thing that worked for me so far


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I don't use Beano, but a different one with the same active ingredient. It's called Digest Support by Natrol. I believe it helps gas too.


----------



## Sage (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi! I have IBS-C and bad bloating and gas. I take Beano, Digestant Enzyme (from GNC), and Creon with every meal. I can't believe the difference! I have put on some weight and have less gas and bloating.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

HI I HAVE TRIED ALL OF THE OVER THE COUNTER MEDS FOR GAS AND NOTHING WORKED. I EVEN MADE UP A CONCOCSION OF FRESH GINGER LIME JUICE AND SOMETHING ELSE GUESS WHAT IT GAVE ME DIARHEA HA H!!! ANYWAY, I AM NOW ON FOOD ENZYMES AND ACIDOPOLIS FROM MY HERBALIST AND IT HAS MADE A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE WITH THE GAS AND BLOATING. MY FAMILY CAN LIVE WITH ME AGAIN.. I SUFFERED WITH GAS FOR OVER 20 YEARS AND PRACTICALLY DONT HAVE IT AT AL, UNLESS I EAT SOMETHING GASSY WHICH I AVOID. YOU CAN BUY THEM AT ANY NATURAL STORE OR VITAMIN STORE. THEY EVEN AHAVE A VITAMIN WEB SITE CALLED VITAMIN.COM I BUY FROM THAT REALLY TRULY HELPED ME CHANGED MY LIFE WITH THE GAS PROBLEM.


----------

